

StackOverflow Redesigned - colmtuite
http://colmtuite.com/stackoverflow-redesign

======
kiskis
looks like quora to me. not too original.

~~~
colmtuite
Originality is not really the main goal. Surely usability is the more
important thing to aim for?

